# 1971 IH454 TRACTOR FRONT END WEIGHTS



## haytalk (Dec 9, 2014)

Does anyone know if there are front end weights that are specifically made for a 1971 IH 454 gas tractor? Not having a front loader the bushhog rotary mower makes the front too light to steer.

Where can I buy weights or has somebody made some that could share the information?

Thanks for any help you can provide.

Bob


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://lonestarweights.com/

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You can always do the ford style weights as an alternative. Usually cheaper to buy and the bracket is extremely easy to fabricate. It's just a heavy slab of 6" steel.


----------

